# focus gets stuck in xorg 1.7.5



## bschwand (May 20, 2010)

I start X with `startx -- +xinerama`
runs fine for a few seconds, then the focus gets stuck on a given window. Mouse can still move, but I can not click and raise or focus any other window. Right click anywhere will occasionally show the context menu of the stuck window. Hovering other windows does nothing (for example, hovering over the start menu of KDE does nothing, no highlight, nothing.) CTRL-ALT-F1 brings me to the console I started X in, and I can kill xserver. ALT-TAB sometimes brings up a list, sometimes allows to select another application but the focus does not move to it.

this is on fresh install of FreeBSD8 on an asus M4A785TD-V EVO mobo, amd phenom II X4 965 cpu, two asus EN8400GS silent videocards. Triple head setup. Mobo graphics disabled. Then I upgraded everything with portupgrade. 

Any suggestions ? things seem to be stable now, but without being able to focus a given window, it's unusable.

So close, and still so far....


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2010)

Which driver do you use? The standard nv one or the binary nvidia?


----------



## bschwand (May 20, 2010)

I am using the nvidia driver. nv would just blank screen for me.


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2010)

Problems with the binary NVidia driver are best posted on the nvnews forum. Their developers monitor it.

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=47


----------



## wblock@ (May 20, 2010)

bschwand said:
			
		

> I start X with `startx -- +xinerama`
> runs fine for a few seconds, then the focus gets stuck on a given window. Mouse can still move, but I can not click and raise or focus any other window. Right click anywhere will occasionally show the context menu of the stuck window. Hovering other windows does nothing (for example, hovering over the start menu of KDE does nothing, no highlight, nothing.) CTRL-ALT-F1 brings me to the console I started X in, and I can kill xserver. ALT-TAB sometimes brings up a list, sometimes allows to select another application but the focus does not move to it.



Do you have Option "AllowEmptyInput" "Off" in xorg.conf?  It can cause input problems just like that.


----------



## bschwand (May 20, 2010)

looks like the issue was unrelated to the nvidia driver. I am not sure exactly which part solved it, but this is what I did:

I updated and rebuilt everything from the ports (portupgrade -a), then disabled dbus and hal in rc.conf, then added the following to xorg.conf :


```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "false"
```
then removed the usb wireless keyboard/mouse and replaced it with a standard usb keyboard and a PS/2 mouse.

System has been up for 3 hours, everything seems to work (well excpet some broken ports but I don't care), no problem. NVidia rocks !


----------



## wblock@ (May 20, 2010)

bschwand said:
			
		

> looks like the issue was unrelated to the nvidia driver. I am not sure exactly which part solved it, but this is what I did:
> 
> I updated and rebuilt everything from the ports (portupgrade -a), then disabled dbus and hal in rc.conf, then added the following to xorg.conf :
> 
> ...



Please stop using the AllowEmptyInput line.  It can cause input problems like no keyboard input until the mouse moves.  AutoAddDevices alone disables hal input device detection by xorg.



> then removed the usb wireless keyboard/mouse and replaced it with a standard usb keyboard and a PS/2 mouse.



Wireless mice seem to be a problem for lots of people.  The protocol is supposed to be a little different than wired, at least for the Microsoft ones.


----------



## bschwand (May 21, 2010)

well that keyboard is wireless, but goes through a usb adapter. So it really is a usb keyboard/mouse combo. strange but hey now it works !


----------



## heyday (Sep 18, 2010)

I had experienced the same sort of problem. Here's to share what the cause of this may very likely be in my opinion.

The USB receiver of my wireless mouse used to be plugged in at the back of my desktop computer. The computer is standing under the desk to my left. I am right-handed. This distance from the mouse to the receiver, plus the fact that the wireless signal must pass through the top of the desk, turned out to be too far. I have since connected the receiver to a USB port in the monitor (Dell 1908WFP). It works fine now.


----------

